# Lard Replacement



## Katarina (Oct 25, 2007)

I am currently using the Wal-Mart recipe with one exception that I use 8.5 oz of olive oil and 8 oz of safflower oil. 

I was wondering if I could replace the lard with cocoa butter.

Thanks


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

It will be very expensive to replace the lard with cocoa butter. I make a nice, hard bar out of coconut oil, canola oil, castor bean oil, and shea butter. I had to play around ALOT before I got it right. I found that most people think lard in soap is disgusting. It's cheap, but I lost sales when I included it. I tried using vegetable shortening to replace it and that made weird bars which were soft....of course, it could have just been me and my inexperience. Maybe if you fooled around with it, it would work.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Yep, CB is just too expensive to use as a large percentage. Are you opposed to using palm oil? That's my standard sub for lard and it is comparable in price. Although this summer I started using tallow because I didn't order enough palm to last through the hot months (might melt in high summer heat so it's chancey to ship then) and I absolutely loved it. Now that I'm back to using palm I miss the tallow.


----------



## Katarina (Oct 25, 2007)

Thank you, I am not opposed to using palm oil, I'm just trying to find something that I don't have to ship. It's just a lot easier for me to be able to pick up as I need it since I don't sell a lot.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

You can sometimes find palm as shortening at the health food stores. Just check the ingredients and see if that it's only palm in there. I've heard other soapers have luck with diff. veg. shortenings.


----------



## Katarina (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

All HEB's can get you lard in 5 gallon buckets, cheaper than you can ship in any hard oil. And sorry but a hard oil is not a sub for what lard or tallow gives you in a bar of soap. There is a calculator to use that gives you hardness, moisturising and lather percentages. Put the walmart recipe in it and then start subbing out butters and oils, trying to stick as close to the numbers as your bar has now. Cocoa butter is a sub for some of your coconut oil, which is the pricey part of your bars right now. Also don't fool yourself with olive oil around us, most is soybean oil. With your Kroger card you can get sunflower oil cheaper than you can get olive or salflower and it makes a better soap. Vicki


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

HEB?

Vicki in NC


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, check your oil labels- make sure that they are listed 100 percent of whatever oil it is you think you are buying- they now legally have to list percentages if they aren't 100 percent. HEB is a store in Vicki's area, don't know if they are in NC, they aren't in CA . Lots of people make castille type soaps (all liquid oils), but they take a lot longer to get hard. If you keep your coconut for lather, you should be able to play around on soapcalc.net like Vicki said to adjust your recipe to something you will be happy with. I agree that cocoa butter is a pricey switch to make. I use organic palm, and shipping it in is cheaper than the health food store by far! But organic palm, shipped, is still cheaper per lb than cocoa butter. Good label appeal with CB though!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah, tallow makes wonderful soap. I need to get some more beef fat and render some...I am out!


----------

